# S2 51cm Bottle Cage Suggestion



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Which water bottle cages do you folks use for 51cm S2 Frame? It's a tight squeeze with what I'm using now.

Thanks


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.arundelbike.com/sideloader.html?p=1.1.1.4


----------



## brol (Nov 4, 2009)

+1 on arundel sideloader
I have 2 mounted on a S2
Bottles fit fine and have never dropped one


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I use Elites on my 51cm - not problems


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

I put one of these carbon Cutters on my wife's 51 R3...

Cutter Carbon Cage 2 Bottle Cage from Hucknroll.com

Don't know if it's actually a 'sale' price or not but it's a decent price and works.. and access can be flipped to which ever side you prefer..


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

On a 48 cm S3, I am using Elite Bicio sideloaders.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Elite, inexpensive and work well.


----------

